# Shaved brake backing plate



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

I finally got around to shaving my brake backing plate for the rear of my bike.

The first two pics show are from cutting it down with a band saw. The next two after i drilled some holes around the sealing surface to brake the larger pieces off and did some ruff grinding with a 4" grinder. the last pic is after the final shaving. I plan on cleanin it up a lil more and painting it before puttin it on.


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

Sweet!


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

thanks. im really anal about how stuff looks and i finally had to say "good enuf" on this one. by the time i got done, i wulda had to start over on a spare one lmfao


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

what does this do?


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

well like most hondas with the drum brakes...THEY SUCK. since they get water in them and eat at the seals and bearings, i just removed the rear brakes all together. shaving the brake backing plate just makes it looks better and reduces drag in the ruts.

u can see in the pics where he cut his down. i just took the extra step to shave mine to make it look better IMO. it also makes a paddle more effective if you have one


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

ooh i see now! cool.


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

i finished up my backing plate, and got my brake drum back from extremerancher on HL, and threw some paint on all of it. i also got my rear diff back together, now its full of grease


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

Lookin' good....

One question tho.

How do you plan on keeping water and mud out of the bearing? The factory enclosure(if sealed up properly) keeps the bearing somewhat dry.


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

there is a seal that goes on the outside of the bearing...im also gonna pump that tube full of grease to help keep water from getting in. ill be sure to take pics to show what im talkin about.


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

heres what it looks like installed. u can see my zerks in my axle tube and my diff


----------



## buzz007 (May 5, 2009)

Looks good man! What did Extreme have to do to your drum? Looks like you could have done it yourself.


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

if u notice the ends of the whats left of the drum, it appears to be brass or something. that is actually a spray they put on there and then machined down to the correct size to fit the seals. both ends were completely shot from the seals eating at it after having a bearing go bad (this brake drum was off another bike). i culd have busted the drum part off myself, but i culdnt of fixed the sealin surface. i know the one side didnt need to be fixed, but it looks better like it is. it was definitly worth the little money i spent on it (and i like to do things myself rather than pay someone)


----------



## HondaGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

Hey man, how did you get the air out of the axle tube when you pumped it full of grease? I haven't put grease in that yet, but I need to and can't think of a good way to let the air out aside from putting a zerk and a vent fitting on it also.


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

a vent might be the only sure way, but this is what i did. before boltin the shaved backin plate back down, i just set it in place and started pumpin that tube full of grease till it pushed the back plate off. is it completely full, i have no clue. IF i would thought bout putting a vent, i prolly wuld have. lol


----------



## HondaGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

I gotcha, doing it that way prob got nearly all of it out. I think I'm gonna stick the zerk all the way to one side and the vent fitting all the way to the other that way I can get as much grease in there as I can. I'm prob gonna shave my backing plate and cut down my drum this weekend. I might redo my right side paddle also if I do wind up cutting the drum down.


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

the drum should be easy. if its like the 300s drum, its two peices that are cast together. makes some cuts on the drum down to the core part, and you should be able to bust the rest off.

the backing plate is just a load of fun to mess with...HA. its gonna take some time and patience


----------



## HondaGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

Not sure if the 420's drum is like that, seemed to me like it was one piece, but it was dirty the last time I looked at it so. I'm gonna clean it up and have a look at it see what I wanna do with it.


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

it was hard to tell on the 300 that it was 2 peices. just be on the look out


----------



## Swampy2dope (Apr 9, 2010)

Just joined over here. Looks good man. just did this to the 300 i got, just gotta do my paddles and replace broke front axle since i welded the gears in the front. I got rid of all my brake handles and just zip tied the reverse lever on bottom of the of motor.


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

yea i got a new outter cage and bearings comin in from a broke axle prolly cause by the locker in the front. i had all my brakes and levers removed but i put disk brakes on the front, so i had to put it back on. but i zip tied my reverse up at the motor also. 

post some pics up of ur bike


----------



## Swampy2dope (Apr 9, 2010)

This is what it looked like on my first test ride when i broke the axle. Gas tank is off an earlier 300 so it was held on with a bungee cord. I knew it was gonna break something so I just rode it like this. Gotta get it all back together by the 24th cause i gonna race in a swamp race. 300 DOMINATION!


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

u got plastics and a tank for it yet?


----------



## Swampy2dope (Apr 9, 2010)

I got plastics, but need to swap tank for newer one. I think the 300 is a 94 and the tank fits 88-92 if i am not mistaken.
Didnt pay but 450 for whole thing so I cant complain too much.
I think it has cam and high compression pistons also.


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

good luck findin a decent tank. i just had to replace the tank on a 94. took me forever to find a plastic one for a decent price (although it was faded BAD). a lil spray paint took care of that.


----------



## Swampy2dope (Apr 9, 2010)

Doesnt really matter what it looks like. i gonna do a custom paint job, havent seen too many gangsta fly 300s. i am also not above cutting this tank apart and making it fit. It always fun to cut into a gas tank.


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

what i meant by good shape is rust free. the metal tanks seem to rust pretty easily if not taken care off.

i got a 94 tank that has a few small rust holes in it and the inside is rusty.


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

Awesome...I wish my 300 looked like that when I got it


----------



## Swampy2dope (Apr 9, 2010)

Yeah, its pretty terrible right now. Probably never look as good as bump530 just cause i always have too many projects at one time. I plan on gettin some pics of the teardown and reassembly and paint soon.


----------

